# problème envoi mail avec mail



## christophe190 (28 Mars 2006)

salut,
je suis un switcheur ravi de mon beau iMac G5, tout marchait bien, mais depuis une semaine : je reçois mes mails en provenance de yahoo avec Mail, mais quand je veux répondre, tous les messages restent dans la boite d'envoi! Si je passsse par Safari et  yahoo, par de problème. 
Que faire?
Merci


----------



## plovemax (28 Mars 2006)

christophe190 a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> je suis un switcheur ravi de mon beau iMac G5, tout marchait bien, mais depuis une semaine : je reçois mes mails en provenance de yahoo avec Mail, mais quand je veux répondre, tous les messages restent dans la boite d'envoi! Si je passsse par Safari et  yahoo, par de problème.
> Que faire?
> Merci



C'est une question de réglage du serveur smtp. Sur le site de Yahoo la procédure doit être expliquée...


----------



## christophe190 (29 Mars 2006)

je uis allé sur yahoo dans "pop" et j'ai changé un .com en .fr puis le "port" de 25 en 587 mais maintenant j'ai comme message d'erreur :
Erreur détectée par le serveur : Le serveur "pop.mail.yahoo.f" ne peut pas être contacté sur le port 110.
Que faire?


----------



## plovemax (29 Mars 2006)

christophe190 a dit:
			
		

> je uis allé sur yahoo dans "pop" et j'ai changé un .com en .fr puis le "port" de 25 en 587 mais maintenant j'ai comme message d'erreur :
> Erreur détectée par le serveur : Le serveur "pop.mail.yahoo.f" ne peut pas être contacté sur le port 110.
> Que faire?



Ce n'est pas la partie pop du compte qu'il fallait changer puisque tu recevais tes mails sans problème (pop est le protocole de réception). C'est la partie SMTP qu'il faut régler.


----------



## Kounkountchek (29 Mars 2006)

Salut, j'avais le meme souci que toi, et meme en mettant le port en 587 ça marchait pas.
Dans "reglages du serveur " (la ou tu as mis 587) j'ai ajouté "authentification:mot de passe" puis j'ai mis mon nom d'utilisateur (sans le @yahoo.fr) puis mon mot de passe...
Et depuis ça fonctionne. J'ai fait fait ça un peu au hasard donc je sais pas si ça va fonctionner pour toi aussi !   
A plus


----------



## hadrien88 (20 Février 2008)

BOnsoir,

Cela fait maintenant une semaine que j essaye de resoudre ce probleme et je me suis decide de passer au gros moyen !!
Voila je suis sur yahoo, j ai comme fournsseur internet free, j ai configure mon compte comme il fallait efin je pense : je recois bien tous les messages mais je ne peux pas les envoyer.
J ai comme message d erreur : La connexion au serveur «*smtp.mail.yahoo.fr*» sur le port 25 a expiré.
Bien sur j ai deja essaye de mettre smtp.free.fr mais ca ne marce pas non plus, puis au niveau des ports des serveurs je m y perd un peu...
Enfin si vous pouviez m aider ca serait vraiment genial !
Merci beaucoup
Hadrien


----------



## nanoo511 (20 Février 2008)

bonsoir,

j'ai dû réinstaller mon OS la semaine dernière, et là je réinstalle ma messagerie Free sur Mail, je reçois mes mails mais je n'arrive pas à en envoyer:

Le serveur "stmp.free.fr" ne peut pas être contacté sur le port 587.

Il me dit ça.
C'est quel port qu'il faut mettre ?

Merci.


----------



## kefoo (20 Février 2008)

Le pb vient de chez Yahoo cherchez pas...Suis aussi bloqué depuis une semaine et une amie sur Yahoo a le même pb aussi


----------



## nanoo511 (22 Février 2008)

Quelqu'un pourrait-il juste me dire quel numéro de port il utilise pour l'envoi ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (23 Février 2008)

on en parle en long et en large dans plusieurs sujets y compris  recents

Par ailleurs ca été dit et répété dans tous les fils sur ce souci
le souci est coté yahoo 
changer de port ne changera rien


----------



## nanoo511 (23 Février 2008)

Mais je n'ai rien à voir avec Yahoo, j'essaye juste d'avoir le Webmail de Free sur Mail.....


----------



## pascalformac (23 Février 2008)

Et bien que fais tu dans ce fil alors?
t'as pas remarqué qu'il ne parlait que de yahoo?

il te suffit de chercher un des fils Mail - free et tu retrouves les réglages

et encore ca dépend AUSSI de ton FAI
quel fai?


----------



## nanoo511 (23 Février 2008)

Mon FAI c'est Free, et en fait tout marchait bien, mais j'ai dû réinstaller mon OS la semaine dernière et depuis je n'arrive plus à envoyer de mail en passant par Mail...jr narrive plus non plus à me connecter à des serveurs en passant par des logiciels comme Limewire ou aMule, j'ai peut-être un problème de firewall....je n'en sais rien en fait, il y a un firewall intégré ou pas ???


----------



## pascalformac (23 Février 2008)

ben oui !
coupe feu dans l'aide
( reglages dans partage)

l'usage des forums est de poster dans les sujets concernés ( quand la réponse ne s'y trouve pas déjà)
ca évite de parler facon éparpillée  éparpillé partout et de concentrer les choses
c'est l'intérêt de tous, des aidants et demandeurs

pour les questions  réglages divers voir dans les sujets concernés
( sections P2P ou sujets  Mail avec free ou firewall parefeu coupe feu)


----------

